# rules and licensing for casa rural /holiday accomodatin



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

Need to start looking at the rules and regs for using spare accommodation as either B&B type or holiday accomodation.

If anyone already does this can you PM me with information.

Is there a web site with the info on - or is that beyond the powers that be yet

I know/think you have to have a license - where does that come from

I have been told that as a landlord you cannot register as automono - does this count for holiday lettings

are the regs for bed and breakfast the same as for self catering holiday letting

Thanks alot.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

cambio said:


> Need to start looking at the rules and regs for using spare accommodation as either B&B type or holiday accomodation.
> 
> If anyone already does this can you PM me with information.
> 
> ...


the license will come from the local ayuntamiento - & with most things they will have their own rules which might well be different to those in the next town

Cazzy on here does something like this I think - maybe she could post some idea of what the rules are in her area


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Apparently, you don't need a licence for holiday lets (??) but then I thought I read somewhere that you do??

Anyway, going the full Casa Rural is VERY hard so I wouldn't even contemplate that or B&B.

I'll watch the thread with interest as I have holiday lets as well.


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

snikpoh said:


> Apparently, you don't need a licence for holiday lets (??) but then I thought I read somewhere that you do??
> 
> Anyway, going the full Casa Rural is VERY hard so I wouldn't even contemplate that or B&B.
> 
> I'll watch the thread with interest as I have holiday lets as well.


thanks

Yes i have a read various statements I am aware that B&B means a licence, and I think one of the islands rental is very controlled




> Anyway, going the full Casa Rural is VERY hard so I wouldn't even contemplate that or B&B


.

To be honest I would rather have seperate attached to the house holiday lets for friends family that we could also utilise when not in use as a holiday let.

When you say "going the full casa rural us VERY hard" can you explain to thicky here what you mean by FULL CASA RURAL. CHeers


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

We have a friend who has a holiday cottage on her land and she is full all year round. She has only been trying to get a licence and become legal for 7 years now without any success, just total silence from her local ayuntamiento. They pay their taxes with no problem but the ayuntamiento isn't interested in a licence, so they are beginning to wonder if it really necessary anyway.


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

thrax said:


> We have a friend who has a holiday cottage on her land and she is full all year round. She has only been trying to get a licence and become legal for 7 years now without any success, just total silence from her local ayuntamiento. They pay their taxes with no problem but the ayuntamiento isn't interested in a licence, so they are beginning to wonder if it really necessary anyway.




Thanks...thats what i thought...if you are paying taxes then......... i suppose as everyone says it depends where you are and how the local ayuntamiento feels LOL.

May I ask where your friend is based.....approx area thanks


I appreciate all your replies


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

Comares, Axarquia


----------

